# Maple Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a simple maple bowl I finished turning. I had roughed it in December 2010. It measures 8" X 3". This is finished with the new General Finishes Woodturners finish I got in from Woodcraft. It is a non-toxic water/oil urethane hybrid for use on wood turnings. I put all but the last coat on it on the lathe. The coats were put on very light with a old T-shirt except the first coat which I put on fairly heavy to let it soak in then wiped off the excess. After drying for 10 minutes sanded it with 600 grit since this finish does raise the grain. I applied the second coat and sanded with 600 grit. Much easier to sand on the lathe with my old hands than trying to hand sand. After that I used 0000 steel wool between coats 3, 4, and 5. The last coat I did off the lathe and did not steel wool. It has dried overnight. It took me a total of 48 minutes from the first to last coat. I will wait 72 hrs as they said and then buff to see how it looks. This bowl will be a experiment and will be used everyday if possible to see how this finish will hold up being used in the kitchen. So far I do like this finish and if it holds up in the kitchen will be a good finish. I did try this finish on a pen and bottle stopper. I like how they turned out. So will continue to play with it and see how it goes.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice I have lots of maple will have to make time to try a few I also like the finish


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A simple shape beautifully turned and finished.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rick and Harry thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it Bernie. I look forward to hearing how the finish stands up.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good Lookin' bowl! I like clean, simple lines. To me they often say more about the craftsman than all the fancy doo-dads. 

Keep up the good work Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Dallas. I have to agree. As my late granddad always told me, "simple is good."


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another great looking piece, but of course we've learned to expect that from you. Like Dallas, I like the simple style and the finish looks almost like lacquer just not as deep.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie you work is always a work of art well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rusty and Jerry. Yep Rusty I like simple.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*One ror Bernie*

I ran into a video on another forum. This is for Bernie and all the turners! Moroccan bow lathe turner | Stuart King I was taken back by this, How about some one trying this?:lol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea right. I can't even walk outside on bare feet let alone turn with them.:lol:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Great looking bowl Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. So far is holding up well with the new finish. Use it for cereal in the morning and popcorn in the evening. Trying to use it as much as I can to see how that new finish is going to hold up.


----------

